# Now taking names....Destin



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm seeking a few local names to board my 19' offshore boat/Yamaha launching at Joe's Bayou in Destin....

hopefully a local guy that I can call again
knows how to fish
has own gear.....but I have gear
no drunks.....drinkers OK
fish mostly weekdays
early launch/early return
You wash boat/ I clean my fish and take nap
be on time...... 
follow regs..
If you want to contribute for bait and gas then good.....if not OK....

So, I am looking to add to my list of guys to call when I'm going fishing... If you want an all day trip, I'm not your prospect....

If you are interested, then send a PM with name and number


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Thanks for responding*

Thanks to those that responded to my post.... I have your names and numbers listed in addition to some names from previous years and will call when the opportunity to catch some fish arises.......


----------

